# is there anybody could give me a number for buying beer



## dhrcy12 (Sep 7, 2013)

am livin in tecom of duba internet city

😔thx a lot


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Google a company called Centaurus. They've been recommended on here before and will deliver.


----------



## dhrcy12 (Sep 7, 2013)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Google a company called Centaurus. They've been recommended on here before and will deliver.



do i need a license?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Everyone goes back to work today and you need beer! And no you don't need a license.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

webmongaz said:


> Everyone goes back to work today and you need beer! And no you don't need a license.


Hi,
No you dont "need" a licence to buy from the delivery companies - but legally you should possess one!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No you dont "need" a licence to buy from the delivery companies - but legally you should possess one!
> Cheers
> Steve


Well said Steve.

Why invite trouble?

If you are a Dubai resident you legally need a licence to consume, store, transport & buy alcohol from registered sales outlets. 

Why not just get a licence and then the stress goes away? Or you could take your chance.

You could also not bother getting a drivers licence, residents visa, work permit, blah blah blah


----------



## dhrcy12 (Sep 7, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Well said Steve.
> 
> Why invite trouble?
> 
> ...


Well life totally should be simple😜


----------



## dhrcy12 (Sep 7, 2013)

webmongaz said:


> Everyone goes back to work today and you need beer! And no you don't need a license.


cheers!


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

They have Tecom in Western Samoa too? TIL.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

12 or 24 is usually a good number

I normally buy 24, saves me from driving drunk to the bottle shop the next morning


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

personally I would risk not having a license as I hear they are clamping down especially after the spate of traffic accidents in Dubai that have been widely reported. Not saying alcohol is a factor but no point putting yourself out there


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Navaron said:


> personally I would risk not having a license as I hear they are clamping down especially after the spate of traffic accidents in Dubai that have been widely reported. Not saying alcohol is a factor but no point putting yourself out there


Having an alcohol license is of no benefit when involved in a vehicle accident, the threshold for alcohol consumption and driving in the Emirates is ZERO.


----------

